# 68 Stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 8, 2019)

My daughter located me this one today , always on her phone but guess it paid off this time ! Original bike down to the tires


----------



## bficklin (Sep 8, 2019)

Very Nice [emoji106].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2019)

Should clean up nice, but all the 68's Deluxe's I've had still had the earlier guard & sprocket?, 69 model maybe?, what month?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes , end of the year (dec)stamped frame with 69 parts


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2019)

Ya, my Nov. 67 Violet Deluxe came with a 68 Deluxe silver strip seat that some say is wrong but I think is correct.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice score, always liked that color.  Should shine up real nice!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 17, 2019)

Clean up in work


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 20, 2019)

After a little clean up , I did swap the Schwinn white walls over to a more deserving bike


----------



## bficklin (Sep 20, 2019)

I like the white walls [emoji853][emoji853][emoji853].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 20, 2019)

Yea I put them on one with better paint and has kickback


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 20, 2019)

Great job on the clean up. The Stingrays with the 46 tooth mag sprocket and slightly longer cranks are the only models that can be ridden by a grown man, IMO. Even then you have to still have somewhat of a youthful hiney to make it work. Come to think of it, I guess that's true of a lot of Schwinn bikes!


----------



## bficklin (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice [emoji106] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 20, 2019)

It found the right home.


----------

